# .Net Connector



## wpb (19. Mai 2005)

hy leute!

Hab da mal ne frage...

Ich verwende derzeit noch MySQL bzw. C# unter Windows.
möcht jetzt das ganze mal unter Linux versuchen.
meines wissens benötigtm man MONO (für C#)
gibt es auch einen .Net Connector für Linux?

PS: ich verwende SuSe 9.2

Vielleicht kann ja wer helfen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2005)

Schau mal hier, da steht was von einem MySQL-Connector, und auch noch mehr.
Hab's mir nicht genau durchgelesen, aber ich denke der Link kann Dir weiterhelfen.


----------

